# Meal Plan?



## aj82106 (Dec 30, 2014)

I recently bought my first hedgehog, Periwinkle. She's 5 months old and a little chubby (or is it normal for her age?)

My concern is that they don't sell Hedgehog wheels or other alternative activity within her cage.

The seller told me to limit the food I give her and to fill her bowl only twice a day so she doesn't get fat.

I'm concerned if this is right since I've read that you should always make sure the food bowl is full but I don't own a wheel so any advice?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Definitely get a wheel! It's good for the hedgies overall well being-- health/weight and managing stress levels 

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com

Those are Larry T's wheels. He posts on this forum, and many of us use his wheels. If you do not want to, you can make your own bucket wheel or buy a comfort wheel from a pet store. Just make sure it doesn't have any slits for your hedgies little feet to poke through. That can be super dangerous.

Many of us personally free feed, meaning we keep enough that there are some left overs the next morning but are never wasteful with it. That choice is ultimately up to you, but I think while she is still young you should not limit her food. (My hedgehog is the same age as yours!)


----------



## aj82106 (Dec 30, 2014)

ashleyyy said:


> Definitely get a wheel! It's good for the hedgies overall well being-- health/weight and managing stress levels
> 
> http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com
> 
> ...


It's a bit expensive considering I live in a third-world country so far away. In any case, I have relatives who immigrated to the US. I could let them know I need a wheel but it would take a few months for it to get here :smile:

They don't sell hedgehog wheels here in the Philippines :-?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Even in terms of obesity, limiting food should ALWAYS be the last resort. There are many ways to get a hedgehog to lose weight. A food that is lower fat can be a way to get hedgehogs to lose weight, you can hide the kibble in various places of her cage to get her to move around, some of us let our hedgehogs swim to get them to lose weight. As a very last resort if all else fails, then you can limit food. 

A wheel is just behind food and heating in terms of need for a hedgehog.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would check around more. There are many owners in the Philippines on here and on a Facebook group. I know many of them have wheels for their hedgehogs. This is the Facebook group, if you want to join - https://www.facebook.com/groups/PinoyHedgieLove/ It would definitely be best for your hedgehog to have a wheel to prevent boredom and obesity.


----------



## aj82106 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> I would check around more. There are many owners in the Philippines on here and on a Facebook group. I know many of them have wheels for their hedgehogs. This is the Facebook group, if you want to join - https://www.facebook.com/groups/PinoyHedgieLove/ It would definitely be best for your hedgehog to have a wheel to prevent boredom and obesity.


Thanks a lot!


----------

